# Lorazepam and or Lotronex



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I use to take my Lorazepam only as needed but because my anxiety is so bad my doctor told me I need to take it on a daily basis. I started taking 1mg at night to get my body use to it cause it make me very tired. Today I took half of one around 10 and I was ok to still drive and gets things done, it wasn't so sedating. I was just wondering if anyone takes Lorazepam on a daily basis and if is does help with your anxiety. I have ibs-d and anxiety. I really hope this will work or I will have to try something new. I have to go back in 2 weeks to my doctor. He is also thinking about putting me on Lotronex because everything that we have used hasn't really helped a whole lot. So that is the next step. Has anyone used Lotronex? Did it help with your ibs-d? I am having a laprascopy done on Wednesday to get rid of some endo and to see if I have any fibroid tumors and check my uterus to see how bad its folded, if necessary I will be having a hysterectomy that day. I was hoping that my female problems would be the reasoning for my ibs but won't know until all that is done. Has anyon had any experience with the two being related?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

A Huge word of CAUTION about this medication !Lorazepam (Ativan ) is dangerously ADDICTIVE.I was on it 12 (Twelve) years due to panic attacks when my diabetic husband woiuld pass out from low sugar.I was originally put on 2 mg's when a panic attack occured.This was ineffective , so the doctor upped the dose to 4 mg's when I had an attack.Also ineffective.So he told me to take it daily , and it will ward off FUTURE attacks.This went on for 12 years. I was hooked on the stuff, and it did nothing for attacks.My new doctor asked if I get any benefits from it ? I said NO. She said why do you take it then ?I told her because the old doctor told me to take it regardlessly.She said No way and she wanted me off it , thru a weaning process.I went from 4 mg's down to 2 mg's down to 1 mg down to 1/2 mg. and then stopped. 5 month wean off process.I do NOT recommend this medication in Any strength. It will Hook you fast. It will lose it's effectivness fast too.This stuff is really dangerous. If you take it > BE CAREFULL. It can have disasterous results later down the road.I know this as fact.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I was looking lastnight at all the side effects and it said how addicting it is and I was telling my husband I want to ask my doctor for something thats not so addicting and that has better results. I have to go back in 2 weeks so if I don't see any helpful results I am going to ask to something different.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Thankyou so much for listening MRAE , this stuff is so dangerous !It's ADDICTIVE potential is beyond Wicked.I've been off it almost 4 months now.Please do ask your doctor for something different.I don't want to see you hurt yourself with this stuff.I KNOW what it does to a person.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you know of anything for anxiety that would be worth asking for? I need something that is not going to make my ibs-d worse but help with anxiety. Anxiety level is pretty high.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi. I take Mirtazapine 30mg a day for the Anxiety, i started on 15mg for 6 weeks then went on to 30mg, you can have a higher dose of 45mg if needed. My anxiety is realy bad and that in turn makes the IBS diarrhoea bad, then the anxiety goes up, its a vicious circle. relaxation or hypnotherapy cds are good like IBS Audio 100 by Michael Mahoney, ther is lots of info on them on the web site. Also have you tried cognitive behaviour therapy that it very helpful for some people with anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

To be Honest , all of these type medications have a high addiction potential.I would suggest going and speaking with a Pharmacist and asking them what they would recommend that has the least addiction and side effects.Taking that information to the doctor.Yes doctor's are smart , BUT Pharmacist KNOW the drugs they distribute better then a doctor will.I have been off the Lorazepam 4 months now and I feel so much better getting this stuff out of my system.


----------



## swellin (Feb 23, 2009)

You would be better off with an opiate rather then the benzos say this because benzo with drawl can kill you, where as opiate with drawl wont and it is not as severe if you only take them as prescribed. I take morphine daily and have gone off it a few times to try something else, this was my call and i told the doc i would do it cold turkey and while the wd symptoms do suck it wont kill you, it feels like a bad flu but thats it, ive had worse with drawls from anti-depressants to be honest. Opiates also help quite a bit with anxiety and they really help with my abdominal cramps. Only take this mediation if you have bad bad pain.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One issue with opiates is there are a few people that even at prescribed doses can get something called Narcotic Bowel Syndrome. Basically over time the use of narcotics makes the gut nerves much more sensitive to pain that they would be if you didn't take them. I think with anything the how dangerous the withdrawl is depends on how addicted you got and how high a dose you take before they try to detox you. The trick with anything with addiction potential is to not up the dose on your own when the effect wears off, once you get tolerance to very high doses it will be very bad when you have to quit.


----------

